# My Drawings =]



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

My drawings were inspired by Spirit. Hopefully someday I will have more of a storyline for them. I have three main horse characters that I draw and put in certain scenarios. The one above is Toby. He is a nice, cocky, sorrel stallion. 










That is Toby as well. I like to bring out emotion in my drawings. That's why I love the way Spirit was made. I know horses don't have eyebrows in real life, but they help show so much more emotion.










This is Kira. She is the prettiest filly. She knows how to manipulate the other males into getting anything she wants.










This is Zeke. He is the biggest stallion, he loves Kira (so does Toby) but he is mean and none of the other stallions can beat him. (he also has a plain face, the star and snip are Toby's markings and not supposed to be there XD )










And this is Toby and Zeke fighting. Probably over Kira, I am not sure yet.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

thoes are really good


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

aww theyre nice, keep up the good work =D


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks guys =]


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Those are cute! =)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

you are talented.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are amazing!
Could you draw me a picture of Romeo?








Thank you so much!


----------

